# which wax gives the wettest look



## A1val (May 22, 2010)

Hi all

Just wondering which wax gives the wettest look 


Thanks
:car:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

A1val said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondering which wax gives the wettest look
> 
> ...


It's not just the wax which gives the wet look, it's all about the preperation before you put the wax on 

Collonite, Werkstat to name a couple. They always give a nice finish.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

A1val said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondering which wax gives the wettest look
> 
> ...


for me souveran paste. or pinnacle sig series 2 . and swissvax best of show.. these 3 are all i use. they give that little extra wow to any paint work. but if your looking for durability and a great warm shine. then go with swissvax out of these 3 ..the others dont last long


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

dodo waxes give a nice deep wet look to a well prept car as said above its the prep that counts.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> dodo waxes give a nice deep wet look to a well prept car as said above its the prep that counts.


+1 for Dodo. Especially Supernatural. :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Its all been said already but prep is a vital key inthe finish.
Dodo juice rainforest rub, juiced edition and swissvax onynx look extremely wet on a well prepped car.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Get the prep right and any wax will look wet


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the prep gives the looks, a nice wax adds the finishing touch. some leave different looks on different colours to others (the more expensive ones around £40 + ive used do anyway).


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I dint think much of dodo juice sn but I love bv! Its a very nice warm finish but not a wet look per se. It must be my prep then how r u guys prepping?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

9/10 its after correction or enhancing.
Even after a hand applied session of something like lime prime/need for speed you see the benfits, something rich and oily really helps boost the finish.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

shaqs77 said:


> I dint think much of dodo juice sn


A first, surely!!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

.....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

For wetness, look at the Clearkote range. Not everyone has machine polished perfect paint, so if you want to add wetness, the Clearkote range will help achieve this look


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

The Ion Coat Navi wax dark gave a very wet look. IMO looks great.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

On corrected paint lime prime lite followed by dodo juice rainforest rub is very nice without break the bank


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 clearkote rmg + vmg will give amazing wetness on dark colours - best pre-wax cleaner/glaze ive used

follow up with any wax of choice, or even clearkotes own carnauba liquid paste looks very wet


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

whats the opinions of getting the wettest look on red
I have tried megs#7 which i thought was ok, topped with vics conourse

I might be trying clearkote red mousse? <- is that the best for red
I want it dripping wet


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Dripping wet is:
Ck RMG
Two coats of YCW
2 coats of CMW
Wipe down with their QD a few hours later.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

IW845 on a well prepped vehicle looks great, along with the Dodo's, Zymols and Swissvax's..


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

m0bov said:


> Dripping wet is:
> Ck RMG
> Two coats of YCW
> 2 coats of CMW
> Wipe down with their QD a few hours later.


lol, thanks
can you can give me the names of the products, i got ck rmg


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

blackfire midnight sun paste wax is decent and giving a wet look and falke pop or cg 50/50 maybe im a newbie at detailing and cg 50/50 is actually highly rated in my wax collection easy on and easy off!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Celeste Dettaglio of course :argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thats stunning marc :argie:
do you use anything under the wax - glaze?..


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> thats stunning marc :argie:
> do you use anything under the wax - glaze?..


Thanks Kev , no just ultrafina and straight to wax.
Lovely car , first Audi RS6+ this model in the country finished in Lamborghini Blue. Oh boy does it move.....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Thanks Kev , no just ultrafina and straight to wax.
> Lovely car , first Audi RS6+ this model in the country finished in Lamborghini Blue. Oh boy does it move.....


cheers marc :thumb: stunning car - any write-up / video coming up of it?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes video but i only had 10 hours on it so its more of a finished walkround video as i didnt have time to do a full blown effort.


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

m0bov said:


> Dripping wet is:
> 
> Two coats of YCW
> 2 coats of CMW
> Wipe down with their QD a few hours later.


still looking for what these products are, dont know what they abbreviate


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dean123 said:


> still looking for what these products are, dont know what they abbreviate


They are all 'Clearkote' products  and very good ones too! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They are Clearkote products:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=Clearkote&act=viewCat

Although I think some of the abbreviations are wrong?

CMW is Carnauba Moose Wax, and I assume YCW is supposed to be Yellow Moose Wax...?


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Might just try the red mousse glaze then, as i dont really want to fork out on more wax when i have just bought vics concourse


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

RMG then Vics Conc, on red and black looks the absolute ****!!!

Best avatar ever btw


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

If i did buy the Red mousse glaze, i take it i would have to strip the wax off then apply the glaze,then re-wax?
or would i beable to apply the glaze on top of the wax,then reapply the vics?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It acts as a cleanser too, so should be fine, especially if applying by machine. It fills nicely too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stolen from CYC:

Make dark colours pop and dazzle. Formulated along the same lines as the Vanilla Moose glaze, it works by using gentle cleansers that smooth away light swirls and contaminants to leave you with a smooth finish that is incredibly reflective and glossy.
Use it on dulled exterior plastic to bring that back to life. The ingredients include colour enhancers that make dark colours leap at you. Reds and blacks look wet and pop before your very eyes. Infact I would go as far as to say this is the single best product I have ever had the pleasure of using on red cars!
As its name suggests, Red Moose Machine Glaze should be used by machine although you can use it by hand, it may take a little more elbow grease though. Finish with a wax for up to three months of popping paintwork.
For light swirls and contamination on dark paint.
Take before and after pictures to compare the amazing results.
Perfect for bringing dull exterior plastic back to life. 
16oz bottle


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I must buy a machine 
I will be applying by hand,although my paintwork dont need much, if any correction


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

I asked the exact same question afew weeks back mate, and got alot of feedback :thumb:

Alot of people suggestined Collinite. In particular 476 and 915. (915 for darker colours) Afew also suggested 845 wich is a liquid wax. The 476 and 915 have the benefit of proven super durability wich is what made me decide on 915 for my car really.

Other choices were of course Dodo Juice ( many different types suggested depending on car colour).

As everyone keeps saying your preperation is v. important so perhaps try and apply a pre-wax cleaner and/or glaze before your wax. This step is sometimes missed out by people.

Clearkote Red Moose Glaze (machine), Yellow Moose Wax,Vanilla Moose Glaze (hand) were suggested for me as pre wax products, aswell as Dodo Juice Lime Prime/Lite


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Dean123 said:


> I must buy a machine
> I will be applying by hand,although my paintwork dont need much, if any correction


BnQ £35 :thumb: Thats were i got mine mate. " Mac Allistor 450"


----------

